

Microsoft smartwatch reportedly in the works - Mitt
http://www.gizmag.com/microsoft-smartwatch/27065/

======
tzs
Note that they already did smart watches once, as part of Microsoft SPOT [1],
starting in 2004, discontinued in 2008, with service dropped at the end of
2011.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_Personal_Objects_Technolo...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_Personal_Objects_Technology)

